# 2019 GTI Mk7.5



## Diegogti18 (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone know if it is possible to downgrade abs module 5Q0 614 517 cs (mk7.5) firmware to a previous version 5Q0 614 517 cc (mk7) firmware?
I need to do this because cant disable starting vibration reduction (Chanel is not available)

Thanks in advance!
Diego


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

You'll get better results asking in the correct forum.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

